# Sunday Special – After the Beatles



## luckytrim (Aug 11, 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Sunday Special – After the Beatles[/FONT]
 
After the Beatles broke up, all four of the Mop-Tops continued  recording and scoring hits......
Today’s quiz is concerned with who recorded what  ............

1. 'Imagine' was a massive hit for which former Beatle?  
2. Whose song had the 'Band On The Run' in 1974? 
3. Which former Beatle serenaded his young lady with 'You're  Sixteen'? 
4. Who recorded a song in praise of 'My Sweet Lord'?  
5. Which former Beatle was responsible for 'We All Stand  Together' with 'The Frog Chorus'? 
6. A song about his 'Woman' was a big hit for which ex-Beatle?  
7. Which former 'Fab Four' man visited the 'Mull Of Kintyre'  in song? 
8. Who recorded the song about 'Bangla Desh'?
9. 'Happy Xmas (War Is Over)' was a hit, over and over, for  which of the lads? 
10. Which former member of the Fab Four got in the picture  with 'Photograph'? 
11. Who sang 'Whatever Gets You Through The Night' in 1974?  
12. Which former Beatle sang 'Live And Let Die' for 007?  
13. Who's song was 'Coming Up' in 1980?
14. Who made a fresh beginning with '(Just Like) Starting  Over'? 
15. Which of the Fab Four went on a nostalgia trip with 'All  Those Years Ago'? 
16. 'My Love' was a display of affection in song by which of  the lads? 
17. 'Back Off Boogaloo' got which former Beatle dancing?  
18. Who had little chart success singing 'Jealous Guy'?  
19. '#9 Dream' was an eventful night for which former Beatle?  
20. Who sang 'Got My Mind Set On You' in 1987?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.    John 
2.    Paul 
3.    Ringo 
4.    George 
5.    Paul 
6.    John 
7.    Paul 
8.    George 
9.    John 
10.    Ringo 
11.    John 
12.    Paul 
13.    Paul 
14.    John 
15.    George 
16.    Paul 
17.    Ringo 
18.    John 
19.    John 
20.    George


----------

